

Steve Jobs’ Advice to Freelancers - mh77
http://www.freelanceschool.com/2010/07/steve-jobs-advice-to-freelancers/

======
DjDarkman
Well, this guy surely loves Steve Jobs and Apple products. But c'mon, this is
a little way over the top:

> From the immense success of the iPod to the hysteria over the iPad, Steve
> Jobs’ innovation has changed the world forever.

Innovation? or brilliant marketing? how did it change the world exactly?

> The world’s biggest tycoons can only dream of seeing half the success which
> Steve Jobs enjoys every year.

He probably dreams to have half the success of Bill Gates...

> For me it is not his monetary success which makes him admirable but rather
> the way he is shaping the world.

How did he shape the world exactly?

> Steve Jobs can therefore be a role model for freelancers, but if you analyse
> him closer, he can be a role model for anyone in business.

Was Steve Jobs a freelancer? Is Steve Jobs a freelancer?

I rarely see, so much crap in one place... I could go on and on, but let's
rename this to: "A love poem for Steve Jobs"

~~~
lleger
Sounds like you're as much a Steve Jobs (or maybe just Apple) hater as this
guy is a Steve Jobs lover. Maybe the article is a tad ridiculous, but at least
some of the quotes are really good.

------
DenisM
fluff

